# KYT: ScuberSteve



## Sinkhead (May 11, 2008)

*The 'temper being questioned during this session is ScuberSteve!* (View blog or Wiki page) 

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days (or so)
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their time is up
This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!



Spoiler: Future sessions




Osaka (On hold)
sinkhead
offtopic84
Nathilius
chuckstudios
coolbho3000
TrolleyDave
Linkiboy
CrystalSweet
tinymonkeyt
Mars
RedIce
moozxy
Salamantis
superrob
Bob Evil (On hold)
xblackoutx
-x1_0_nt-
webyugioh
.::5pYd3r::.
silent sniper
science
ojsinnerz
TeenDev
DrKupo





Spoiler: Past sessions



ScuberSteve (May 9th to May 11th)
NeSchn (May 7th to 9th)
Costello (May 5th to 7th)
Skye07 (April 25th to 27th)
pikadude1006 (April 23rd to 25th)
slvrdrgn123 (April 21st to 23rd)
Little (April 19th to 21st)
Masta_mind257 (April 17th to 19th)
Twiffles (April 12th to 17th)
Orc (April 9th to 12th)
xalphax (April 9th to 9th)
ChotaZ (April 4th to 7th)
cupajoe38 (March 27th to April 4th due to April Fools)
The Teej (March 24th to 27th due to site downtime)
WeaponXxX (March 22nd to 24th)
ZeWarriorReturns (March 18th to 20th)
Shiro786 (March 16th to 18th then 20th to 22nd)
JacobReaper (March 14th to 16th)
xcalibur (March 12th to 14th)
sonicslasher (March 10th to 12th)
CockroachMan (March 8th to 10th)
Nero (March 4th to 8th)
Syslak (March 2nd to 4th)
wiithepeople (Feb. 27th to March 2nd)
Mortenga (Feb. 22nd to 27th - Never answered questions)
DarkAura (Feb. 19th to 22nd)
Warcueid (Feb. 16th to 19th)
pkprostudio (Feb. 13th to 16th)
Icarus (Feb. 11th to 13th)
Samutz (Feb. 8th to 11th)
JPH (Feb. 6th to 8th)
Taras (Jan. 29th to Feb. 6th)
mercluke (Jan. 26th to 29th)
Harsky (Jan. 24th to 26th)
Hadrian (Jan. 21st to 24th)
Fiddy101 (Jan. 19th to 21st)
Extreme Coder (Jan. 17th to 19th)
Ace Gunman (Jan. 15th to 17th)
silverspoon (Jan. 13th to 15th)
Thug4L1f3 (Jan. 11th to 13th)
Jax (Jan. 9th to 11th)
\/\/oltz (Jan. 7th to 9th)
ShadowXP (Jan. 5th to 7th)
SpikeyNDS (Jan. 3rd to 5th)
Sessions from last season


If you want a KYT session, simply PM sinkhead and he'll add you to the queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to JPH for the banner!

*Posts merged*

Favourite lolcat?
Who is your God?
Would you rather be a fireman or a lumberjack?


----------



## distorted.freque (May 11, 2008)

1) Is your name really Steve, Scuber?
2) Why so awesome?
3) How does it feel to phail?


----------



## moozxy (May 11, 2008)

Red Mage, Black Mage, or White Mage?


----------



## [M]artin (May 11, 2008)

Hoooly shit, The World Ends With Scoob.


----------



## phoood (May 11, 2008)

What kinds of jailbait are you into?


----------



## CockroachMan (May 11, 2008)

1. How asian are you!?
2. Why scuber!? Have you ever practiced scuba diving?
3. When are you going to record "What What In the butt?" ?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 11, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Favourite lolcat?
> Who is your God?
> Would you rather be a fireman or a lumberjack?
> Lolcats are okay at best.
> ...


1. Scale of 1-10?  74.  that's right, 740% of the most Asian Asian.
2. Big Daddy, my favourite Adam Sandler movie of all time had an action figure named ScubaSteve.  Of course, ScubaSteve is way too common, so I had to settle for ScuberSteve.
3. Some time on the 34th of May.


----------



## Narin (May 11, 2008)

How can I be as cool as you?


----------



## distorted.freque (May 11, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> How can I be as cool as you?



What he said.

Are you even the slightest bit afraid that someone will try to follow you now that you've given your real name?


----------



## Westside (May 11, 2008)

1. Rocky or Rambo?
2. Cock over the shoulder or dick in the eyes?
3. Pornpenis or FlyinDick?
4. What part of China are you from again?
5. Celeine Dion or Michael Bolton?
6. Tight clits or jiggly tits?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 11, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> How can I be as cool as you?
> How?  Very carefully.
> 
> 
> ...


1. Even better, I'll give you the website:  http://www.mpsj.ca
2. Asian name:  Sang-Tae (Romanized) ?? (Korean)
3. 2, 1 brother, 1 sister.  Brother is 10 years older than me, Sister is 12 years older than me.  Yes, I'm a broken condom baby xD


----------



## Orc (May 11, 2008)

WAI SO SELIOUS?


----------



## fischju (May 11, 2008)

What is a good question to ask?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 11, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> 1. Rocky or Rambo?
> 2. Cock over the shoulder or dick in the eyes?
> 3. Pornpenis or FlyinDick?
> 4. What part of China are you from again?
> ...


All of them.


----------



## Orc (May 11, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4.) Why are you doing the opposite then?

4.) Did you know "'sang tae" in Tagalog means "one piece of shit"?
4.) GBAtemp Blogs or Workspaces?
4.) Favorite GBAtemp.net feature other than blogs or workspaces?
4.) Do you promise not to turn emo on me?
4.) If you're so asian, how come you don't know that soy sauce is made of soy?
4.) Name a prospective future spouse. From GBAtemp.
4.) What's my gender?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 11, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4. It's for the contrast.
4. No, but I do now.  In Korean, it means condition, or the state of.
4. Blog is for publicity, WS if for fun.  I like both.
4. Yes, I promise.  I'm off to go slash my wrists and listen to Taking Back Sunday now.
4. I just refuse to believe it.  Mostly because it makes other soy products, like tofu, taste better.
4. That one person who does that thing at that place... I can't remember.
4. I'd like to think FERMALE but we all know that there aren't any women on the internet.


----------



## NeSchn (May 11, 2008)

Answer me this question, Why did my KYT suck ass?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 11, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Answer me this question, Why did my KYT suck ass?
> Mostly cause losers who wanted to know MOAR kept posting in Costello's.  In fact, I think Costello might be asked something again.  I could be wrong about this though.
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


----------



## dice (May 11, 2008)

r u really from under my bed?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 11, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> r u really from under my bed?


Only when you're not looking.


----------



## xalphax (May 11, 2008)

-do you like me?
why/why not?

-what was the first movie you saw in a cinema?
did you like it?

-fav. fastfood?

-do you like bananas more if they are green or brown?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 11, 2008)

Can you see why kids love cinnamon toast crunch?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 11, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> -do you like me?
> why/why not?
> 
> -what was the first movie you saw in a cinema?
> ...



It's cause of the assloads of sugar, isn't it?


----------



## dice (May 11, 2008)

what made you decide to join the site?


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2008)

are you wasian? (white + asian)

do you like Taco Bell?

Can you drive?


----------



## chuckstudios (May 11, 2008)

1. Are you Epic Fail Guy with an alias?
2. Should I call you on Skype right now?
3. If yes to number 2, why?
4. Why does one of the pictures in your revolving signature make a guy look like a girl?
5. Deletable or Delectable?
6. TWEWY or PW?
7. Will we ever truly know our temps?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 11, 2008)

Your thoughts on Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 11, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> what made you decide to join the site?
> The lack of me posting on a forum (other than 4chan) and the fact that I needed to get off of MMORPGs cause I was starting to get sucked in again.
> 
> 
> ...


Mechs are overrated.

I sense an oncoming of mech anime fanboys/fangirls.


----------



## Urza (May 11, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SON OF A BITCH.


----------



## Chotaz (May 11, 2008)

Fave CubeeCraft?
Who am I?
Who are you?
Code Geass or Death Note?
^Why?
Do you like sushi?, 'cus I love it
Fservs,Torrents or Usenet?
Can you teahc me how to backflip?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 11, 2008)

ChotaZ said:
			
		

> Fave CubeeCraft?
> Who am I?
> Who are you?
> Code Geass or Death Note?
> ...


WTF is this? Papercraft for noobs?  I say servebot.
You are ChotaZ
I am ScuberSteve
Death Note
Watching emo kids cry is amusing.  And cause the pairings are delicious.
I hate seafood in general, and no one asked about your opinion
All three
No, that's something you must learn by yourself.


----------



## raulpica (May 11, 2008)

1. Do you like me?
2. Why do you like Yaoi so much?
3. Favourite Final Fantasy?
4. You know that Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann is so AWESOME and you must absolutely love it? It's Kamina that says so.
5. Did you leave the Dragon Radar in the other pair of pants, or it's just that the Balls are inert?


----------



## Costello (May 11, 2008)

1. I think you qualify for "member of the year" in the non-existant GBAtemp Bi-Yearly Awards. Do you agree with me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. What do you think is your biggest weakness?
3. I've read your blog post about racism. It didn't answer one major question: do you prefer asian girls or is any type of girl fine by you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. Girls, girls, girlz... what about men? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u liek them?
5. What's the best new feature GBAtemp could EVER have?
6. Do you like me? if you don't, what don't you like about me? I need to know, so I can improve. if you do, what do you like?
7. Who do you think is hottest IRL: Little, or Elisa_ (provided she is not the person in her avatar) ? 
8. You enjoy answering these questions, don't you?
9. Could you make a generalization about generalizations? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10. Do you believe that (e-)popularity is, in some extent, related to the amount of posts a KYT session receives?


----------



## Chotaz (May 11, 2008)

How's your mood?
Do you make you signatures?
^if yes, will you make me one?
Would you run 1000 miles for the girl you're liking?
How would you describe the alst 5 years of your life?
What school year are you in?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 12, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> 1. Do you like me?
> 2. Why do you like Yaoi so much?
> 3. Favourite Final Fantasy?
> 4. You know that Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann is so AWESOME and you must absolutely love it? It's Kamina that says so.
> ...


----------



## Chotaz (May 12, 2008)

Why can't I find you under my bed?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 12, 2008)

ChotaZ said:
			
		

> Why can't I find you under my bed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pay attention and read the fuck more, you douche.


----------



## Chotaz (May 12, 2008)

Why are you so mean?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 12, 2008)

ChotaZ said:
			
		

> Why are you so mean?
> QUOTE(sinkhead @ May 11 2008, 04:40 PM)
> Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post


Cause you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 12, 2008)

When did you first decide that you wanted to pretend that you were abnormal?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 12, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> When did you first decide that you wanted to pretend that you were abnormal?


When everyone else decided to pretend they were normal.


----------



## DarkAura (May 12, 2008)

1. How much longer is Osaka's KYT be on hold for?
2. Orc-Jack or Orc-Megatron?
3. Lemon or lime?
4. .com or .org?
5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7. I really have nothing more to say....















Wait...













rofl


----------



## fischju (May 12, 2008)

Why don't you ever read books?


----------



## DrKupo (May 12, 2008)

I am going to ask you one question only:

Why are you so racist?


----------



## JKR Firefox (May 12, 2008)

Scooby has a KYT?  OMG then I must ask questions of him...

1.  What happened between us the other night?
2.  You are a Canadian.  Do you like hockey?
3.  If you like hockey, what is your favorite team?
4.  Do you love me?
5.  Does what happened between us the other night make you love me more?
6.  You are younger then I.  Did what we do count as me raping you?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 12, 2008)

are you slightly angry or even jealous that Costello's KYT is still pwning yours?
for now i mean.
do you have a racial preference for your future spouse? if so, what race?


----------



## Linkiboy (May 12, 2008)

Whats your phone number and street address?


----------



## DarkAura (May 12, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> are you slightly angry or even jealous that Costello's KYT is still pwning yours?
> for now i mean.
> do you have a racial preference for your future spouse? if so, what race?


I know he's leader and all, but I think sinkhead's letting his go on so he can get a promotion.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 12, 2008)

rofl. scuber's been typing for awhile now. he cant keep up with all the new questions >.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 12, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> 1. How much longer is Osaka's KYT be on hold for?
> 2. Orc-Jack or Orc-Megatron?
> 3. Lemon or lime?
> 4. .com or .org?
> ...


----------



## fischju (May 12, 2008)

What do you really think about American Indie rock, specifically The National? I'll remind you


----------



## King Zargo (May 12, 2008)

1. Blonds, Brunets or Redheads?
2. What is your favourite video game character?
3. Do you like to swim?
4. Do you have a girlfriend?
5. Why not?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6. Catz, Dogz or horsez?
7. What is your favourite song?
8. Do you like pokemon?
9. What is your favourite kind of pizza?
10. Why is tingle so much cooler than your average black mage?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 12, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> What do you really think about American Indie rock, specifically The National?


How the hell did "indie rock" become a genre?  I always thought that indie was an abbreviation of independent.
Other than that, yeah, I like The National.
Of course, I like other people moar.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 12, 2008)

Why?


----------



## Narin (May 12, 2008)

Would you have sex with Britney Spears?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 12, 2008)

shinsil said:
			
		

> 1. Blonds, Brunets or Redheads?
> 2. What is your favourite video game character?
> 3. Do you like to swim?
> 4. Do you have a girlfriend?
> ...


Yes.


----------



## King Zargo (May 12, 2008)

Would you still be my friend if I killed a bear?
What about 2 bears?
What about 2 bears and a gorilla?
Do you brush your teeth 3 times a day?
Who would win a fight Naruto or Monkey D. Luffy?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 12, 2008)

shinsil said:
			
		

> Would you still be my friend if I killed a bear?
> What about 2 bears?
> What about 2 bears and a gorilla?
> Do you brush your teeth 3 times a day?
> Who would win a fight Naruto or Monkey D. Luffy?


Yes.
Yes. +1
Yes. +2
Yes. +3
No.
I hope both die.


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2008)

do you own a PEN15?


----------



## Narin (May 12, 2008)

Whats your favorite and least favorite anime?


----------



## King Zargo (May 12, 2008)

1 bird in your hand or 10 in the ski?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 12, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> do you own a PEN15?
> If you mean penis, yes.
> If you actually meant a product called PEN15, no.
> 
> ...


Oh God, I hope you mean sky, cause having 1 bird in my hand beats having 10 in one of my skis any day.


----------



## King Zargo (May 12, 2008)




----------



## fischju (May 12, 2008)

Mechas?


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 12, 2008)

If you had to pick a number 1 - 10, what would it be?


----------



## JPH (May 12, 2008)

Want to play some Call of Scooby 4?

How about watch some Scooby Doo afterwards?

Can I have some cookies?

Your favorite cookies?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 12, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Mechas?
> Mecha, also known as meka or mechs, are walking vehicles controlled by a pilot, often appearing in science fiction or other genres involving a fantastic or futuristic element. Mecha are generally, though not necessarily, bipedal. In most fiction in which they appear, mecha are war machines: essentially armored fighting vehicles with legs instead of treads or wheels (there are some exceptions). Some stories, such as the manga Patlabor and American miniatures game Battletech, also encompass mecha used for civilian purposes such as heavy construction work, police functions, or firefighting.
> Some sci-fi universes posit that mecha are the primary means of combat, with conflicts sometimes being decided through gladiatorial matches. Others represent mecha as one component of an integrated military force, supported by and fighting alongside tanks, fighter aircraft, and infantry, functioning as a mechanical cavalry. The applications often highlight the theoretical usefulness of such a device, combining a tank's resilience and fire power with infantry's ability to cross unstable terrain.
> The distinction between true mecha and their smaller cousins (and likely progenitors), the powered armor suits, is blurred; according to one definition, a mecha is piloted while a powered armor is worn. Anything large enough to have a cockpit where the pilot is seated is generally considered a mecha.
> ...


Only a little.

Okay, sure.

How much are you willing to pay?  I don't want money... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiger Cookies.  Damn, I should make some tiger cookies...


----------



## Twiffles (May 12, 2008)

Got Yaoi?


----------



## Orc (May 12, 2008)

What's with the sudden I'm-too-cool-I'ma-badass-GBAtemp-celebrity attitude? Trying to go back to your failing roots?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 12, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Got Yaoi?


You know I do.


Spoiler: Keeping it clean since it isn't testing...


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 12, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> What's with the sudden I'm-too-cool-I'ma-badass-GBAtemp-celebrity attitude? Trying to go back to your failing roots?


If anything, I blame gravity.  Or the fact that I'm not badass enough in real life.  Whichever.


----------



## pasc (May 19, 2008)

1. ever drowned ?
2. plan to jump of a train while it is moving ?
3. what about your dog ?
4. why the black mage ? what if it wouldn't exist and therefore only be the blue red and white one ?
5. want cookiez ?


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 19, 2008)

What are your thoughts on religion?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 20, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> 1. ever drowned ?
> 2. plan to jump of a train while it is moving ?
> 3. what about your dog ?
> 4. why the black mage ? what if it wouldn't exist and therefore only be the blue red and white one ?
> ...


Sucks in many cases, but if it works for you, use it to your advantage.


----------



## fischju (May 20, 2008)

Why did mine get locked while this monstrosity is still going?


----------



## Linkiboy (May 21, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Why did mine get locked while this monstrosity is still going?



Mine hasnt been locked for over a year now.


----------



## fischju (May 21, 2008)

Sinkhead hates me


----------



## DarkAura (May 21, 2008)

1. Do you like... ROFL?
2. If you post that picture, do you think that I will haunt your dreams for ever and ever?
3. Do you like chasing cats?
4. How's it going?


----------



## Upperleft (May 21, 2008)

1- HAI
2- NO WAI
3- BAI


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 21, 2008)

Wehkoumnyah?


----------



## Masta_mind257 (May 21, 2008)

WAPANIN' SON? (What's happenin' son?)
FIY's? (Egg Fried Rice?)
WATAAAA? (Water?)
Cheeseburger? (Cheeseburger?)
Chicken Royale? (Noodles and soup?)


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 22, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Why did mine get locked while this monstrosity is still going?
> Cause infamy > fame
> 
> 
> ...


Not much.
Had some the other day.  It kicked ass.
I drink about 3 litres of it everyday.
I want one. NOW.
Mmm... Yes...


----------



## Narin (May 22, 2008)

Do you like moogles? 
Will you be my daddy?


----------



## distorted.freque (May 22, 2008)

What's the cheat code for life?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 22, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Do you like moogles?
> Will you be my daddy?
> Of course, kupo!
> Of course, kupo!
> ...


You have o sing "Never Gonna Give You Up" approximately 300 times before jumping on a mgical mushroom which will lead you to a hidden room with three gems.  Touch none of them for three hours, and you will recieve a NES controller made of tin foil and melted elastic bands.  Type in the following code:  Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, START.  You shold recieve something nice.


----------



## fischju (May 22, 2008)

Will you answer any question truthfully?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 22, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Will you answer any question truthfully?


Depends on the questions.
Though, I'll probobly just not answer the question rather than lie.


----------



## fischju (May 22, 2008)

Do you like this song?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 23, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Do you like this song?


Video is unavailable.
Name the song, probably easier for both of us >_>


----------



## NeSchn (May 23, 2008)

You should post in my KYT.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 23, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> You should post in my KYT.


You should ask more questions in my KYT.
(If all else fails, bump your own KYT)


----------



## SchuchWun (May 23, 2008)

Why am I not your buddy, friend?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 25, 2008)

SchuchWun said:
			
		

> Why am I not your buddy, friend?


Simply because,
I'M NOT YOUR FRIEND, GUY!


----------



## Gman 101 (May 26, 2008)

Do you speak Asianese?


----------



## Sinkhead (May 26, 2008)

Scuber's session finished ages ago, k?

Post some questions in somebody else's!


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 28, 2008)

Gman 101 said:
			
		

> Do you speak Asianese?
> 
> Last question, and the answer is...
> 
> ...



That's what YOU think.
And do.  Er, command?


----------



## fischju (May 28, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Scuber's session finished ages ago, k?
> 
> Post some questions in somebody else's!



Yea, like mine!

Oh, wait...


----------



## xcalibur (May 28, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a question!

I was away cramming during your session so let me ask you.
Do you have a sister?
Is she teh hot?
Will this outdo Costello?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 28, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> fischju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I have a sister, 12 years older than me, named Lisa
I REALLY can't answer that.  Some say she is, but the only thing stopping her is the fat.
PROSSOBLY!


----------



## Linkiboy (May 28, 2008)

No, this will never outdo Costello's KYT. Ever.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 28, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> No, this will never outdo Costello's KYT. Ever.



I THINK IT JUST DID.


----------



## theman69 (May 28, 2008)

PYT ScuberSteve?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 28, 2008)

theman69 said:
			
		

> PYT ScuberSteve?


Me? A PYT?  NOWAI!


I prefer "Beat It" though. =P
(Fall Out Boy fails to deliver)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 29, 2008)

Wow ScuberSteve, you have some amazing power keeping this KYT soo long..
Are you planning to get so much power, to sly a dragon with one blow?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 29, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Are you planning to get so much power, to sly a dragon with one blow?


If it got me to blow it, I'm sure that the dragon is pretty damn sly...


----------



## Sinkhead (May 29, 2008)

Stop it, all of you!

I know Scuber's a cool guy, but please post some questions for somebody else!

Topic closed.


----------

